# Box Boat problems??



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/NLRTM/videos/vb.569579123116699/864997240241551/?type=2&theater
Oh dear. Hope no one was hurt in this.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

and this is where the receiver has to pay to repair the container......


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

RHP said:


> and this is where the receiver has to pay to repair the container......


Don't think so - clearly a failure of spreader twistlocks.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

John, does the spreader have them at the median junction too? I am not sure I saw any pair lifted like this at sea and assumed since that the containers lifted like this were held together with individual horizontal twist locks.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

John Cassels said:


> Don't think so - clearly a failure of spreader twistlocks.


Obviously true but many times the ssco's try to claim repair charges from innocent shippers and receivers.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

RHP said:


> Obviously true but many times the ssco's try to claim repair charges from innocent shippers and receivers.


What is a SSCO ?.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

steam ship company.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Damage has nothing to do with shippers , recievers or even SSCO's but a clear
case of terminal equipment failure hence a nice long stevedore damage report
required.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/71130/title/oran-september-2001/cat/500

They were told to use the spreader rather than the wires but insisted that as the box was empty wires were OK - until the hooks got knocked out by hitting the coaming. 

Also seen Auto Spreaders defeated by banging on the coaming, causing the weight to come off and the mechanism to actuate....


----------

